# Baboon spiders - Appreciation thread (pic heavy)



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, so we have a B.smithi appreciation thread. But i thought it would be good to make a baboon thread as i have noticed that quite a few people like baboon tarantulas. 

Rules:


To follow all rules of forum
Add ONLY baboon/african species
Please add all of your baboon species - even if the same tarantula has been added by someone else.
No specific size - any baboon from spiderling to adult.
Got pictures of communals? - please add!
No argueing. please take arguements to private messaging.
Don't be shy to add mating pics.

:2thumb:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I shall start with some picures of my M.balfouri's:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hehe will add my two:

OBT sling:









Augacephalous junodi: (Trying to find a male for this girl!)


----------



## Ryanrs (Jan 7, 2010)

Heres a few of my obt called 'Monkey'  










































Shes a little bit bigger now as she moulted a few months ago, them pics are prob nearly a year old! Btw, ignore the damp substrate, this was dried out soon after.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Augacephalous junodi: (Trying to find a male for this girl!)
> image


Added to my wish list. :2thumb:



And now we seem to be getting into the swing of things. : victory:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Hehe will add my two:
> Augacephalous junodi: (Trying to find a male for this girl!)
> image


Very nice Augacephalus although it probably isn't junodi. It's kinda hard to tell from that picture, do you have any more? Junodi have a very dense patch of setae under the femora of legs I & II. Your spider does have a patch of setae but it's not overly dense. It's more likely to be A. breyeri or A. ezendami (sp. Mozambique). I could be wrong so it'd be nice to see some more pics of her. Beautiful spider though


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> Very nice Augacephalus although it probably isn't junodi. It's kinda hard to tell from that picture, do you have any more? Junodi have a very dense patch of setae under the femora of legs I & II. Your spider does have a patch of setae but it's not overly dense. It's more likely to be A. breyeri or A. ezendami (sp. Mozambique). I could be wrong so it'd be nice to see some more pics of her. Beautiful spider though


Oooh righty. My OH had her first, and I think she was sold as A.junodi, think she came from the BTS show earlier in the year! When I feel like annoying her a bit I'll try get some more pics!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

handling an OBT, now that's a sensible picture to show everyone!


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

hi everyones, i've just came back from my local awsome pet shop, COLD BLOODED, with a very nice OBT, was labled as Red Babbon, but we think that its an OBT,my only problem now is, to transfer this little hooligan!

Just a quick question, I have a spare faunarrium from exo terra, this size:

9" x 6" x 6 1/2", would this be good enough for a 2-3 inch juvee, and what will be best as substrate, coco fibre, or a mix of spiderlife, with vermiculate?

Im very nervous to do the transfer, i would appriciate an advice...lol
with the little tub close he'she looks very docile, but im sure as soon i open the tub will turn into an Evil thing......lol

Cool i just found a name for him/her.....LUCIFER....: victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

So you eventually bought one eh LOL I sold the last of my community off to Leon yesterday, you should have grabbed one when you came around.
Coir or a composite mixture is best. No need for vermiculite. 3" of substrate and a branch on its side will create an interesting start. It will web all around this. Put your tub up one end, open the lid and leave for a few hours. Do it in the bath or outside if you're nervous. Remove the old tub in a few hours/days. Simplez


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Pete! yes I finally got one, i know i should of bought it that time i visit you, but i wasn't ready for that.....well....i'm still a bit nervous now, lol.
wot do you think will suyit it best ceral tub or faunerrium? 

By the way i got a male A. Geniculata, quite a big size, if you wanna a boyfriend for your award winner female!


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Awsome !!! Thankx Pete, for the advice, Lucifer is inside the new house, and i haven't got bitten! is very calm actually, i cannot belive,*
*i was so freaking scared to try opening those flimsy tubs, that they never wanna open, and the OBT didn't even moved an inch:2thumb:*

*here how it looks:*


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Get some branches in there, it will be much more interesting.

Here's my P. lugardi, that sadly died:









One of my P. murinus before I renewed the substrate









hanging around









showing her dental health









My fun with the escapee









And my community which now belongs to Dred


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

btw (sorry for the plug)
Anyone wanting to start a community please pm me in a week as I'll have lots of little orange monsters wanting their own valley of death.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

e _pachypus_


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

a nice close up of one of two OBT slings


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

Ryanrs said:


> Heres a few of my obt called 'Monkey'
> 
> image
> image
> ...


ryan, are you perchance a masochist? cos i can assure you handling a p.murinus is one way to ensure you WILL eventually feel pain!
that and s.calceatum are the two species i personally regard as two of the nastiest species around,i have an o.b.t. myself,but there is no way i would ever attempt handling it.:gasp:

while we are hear i would like to post a recommendation for anybody thinking of buying from POXICATOR, pete is a great guy and his spiders are top-notch quality!
and it is rumoured he is being head-hunted to do the voice over on the "GO-COMPARE" ads.


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

C.Darlingi


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

i got a good look at it today sorry for pic quality took with phone

1 of a commune of 5


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh good thread. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Baboons :flrt::flrt:

Need to take some new pics of these plus the newer ones too 

Chris the amazing RIP dude of all dudes








Chris having an almighty tantrum











Bubba C.Marshalli

















Larry Lugardi


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Put these on the other day, but this thread needs some H. mac pics:mf_dribble:



















Anyone got any Harpactirella lightfooti pictures??????


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Love them.. how can you not love a species that gives you a big 'toothy' smile when you go near them!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Put these on the other day, but this thread needs some H. mac pics:mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


that spider reminds me of this girl!!!!!

YouTube - Salma Hayek - Lap Dance


call me what ya like there both hot as :censor:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> that spider reminds me of this girl!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Salma Hayek - Lap Dance
> 
> ...


HAHAHAH! And in that film, both fiesty!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread is much more amazing than i originally expected it to be. 

Thanks to everyone who has added pictures already. And if you haven't posted yet, and have some baboons, then don't be shy.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

AF C. darlingi (BTS 'Best African' 2010):










2010 OBT Mating:










Resulting N2s:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> Very nice Augacephalus although it probably isn't junodi. It's kinda hard to tell from that picture, do you have any more? Junodi have a very dense patch of setae under the femora of legs I & II. Your spider does have a patch of setae but it's not overly dense. It's more likely to be A. breyeri or A. ezendami (sp. Mozambique). I could be wrong so it'd be nice to see some more pics of her. Beautiful spider though


Right well I've taken a few close up pics of her, are they any use? My camera isn't the best but I was playing around with the macro setting


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

Dr3d said:


> that spider reminds me of this girl!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Salma Hayek - Lap Dance
> 
> ...


gerroff! i saw 'er first!
band is TITO AND TARANTULA, song is AFTER DARK
film is FROM DUSK TILL DAWN by QUENTIN TARANTINO

and apart from that gorgeous albino burmese, the OTHER gorgeous body i'de love to hold is salma hayak!!!!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

becky89 said:


> Right well I've taken a few close up pics of her, are they any use? My camera isn't the best but I was playing around with the macro setting
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looks like a Augacephalus Breyeri.

Augacephalus breyeri (Hewitt, 1919), female, Republic of South Africa - Rick West - Birdspiders.com


----------



## mannyandsally (Sep 20, 2010)

Willenium said:


> AF C. darlingi (BTS 'Best African' 2010):
> 
> image
> 
> ...



omg! those babies are so cute! i have to have one!! :flrt:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Pterinochilus Murinus


Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Right well I've taken a few close up pics of her, are they any use? My camera isn't the best but I was playing around with the macro setting
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Nice pics. I'm pretty certain it's not junodi though. I've got a friend coming over today who knows more about Augacephalus sp. than me. I'll ask him to have a look and see what he thinks.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

mannyandsally said:


> omg! those babies are so cute! i have to have one!! :flrt:


Most have now gone but I do have a few left if you want one


----------



## mannyandsally (Sep 20, 2010)

Willenium said:


> Most have now gone but I do have a few left if you want one


really!?  that would be great!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Hugo the OBT










I bought a C. darlingi sling a couple of days ago, but it's still too small to take photos of.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Corvidae said:


> Hugo the OBT
> 
> image
> 
> I bought a C. darlingi sling a couple of days ago, but it's still too small to take photos of.


 shexy :no1:




but still really scary :blush:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to move him into a faunarium, but I'm too much of a wuss :blush:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah go on! Make Hugo a happy tarantula! I have loads of them now.. they are great!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright, I'll be a big girl...tomorrow.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I want pics!! 



Of you changing the spider, and not you personally of course..:whistling2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> Ah go on! Make Hugo a happy tarantula! I have loads of them now.. they are great!


Should I presume you no longer want the 6 you reserved over here?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Not at all my friend.. I haven't had the time to get to the post office etc

A PM would have been a better vehicle to ask though..


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Corvidae said:


> Alright, I'll be a big girl...tomorrow.





LeviathanNI said:


> I want pics!!
> 
> Of you changing the spider, and not you personally of course..:whistling2:


 you wouldn't be impressed, she's only ickle :whistling2:







*runs for life*


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> Not at all my friend.. I haven't had the time to get to the post office etc
> 
> A PM would have been a better vehicle to ask though..


Not a problem, hadn't heard anything more from you that's all. Haven't got loads left so will need payment fairly soon if you do still want them.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Right well I've taken a few close up pics of her, are they any use? My camera isn't the best but I was playing around with the macro setting
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Got an ID for you. It's Augachepalus ezendami (ex sp. Mozambique). As mentioned before junodi has a really dense patch of setae under the femora of leg I & II. To tell ezendami and breyeri apart the foveal groove is a good tool. In breyeri the foveal groove is transverse (straight) whereas in your spider and ezendami the groove is procurved (u-shaped). It should be a lot easier for you to find a male for this species as it's the most commonly available of the genus in the hobby.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> Got an ID for you. It's Augachepalus ezendami (ex sp. Mozambique). As mentioned before junodi has a really dense patch of setae under the femora of leg I & II. To tell ezendami and breyeri apart the foveal groove is a good tool. In breyeri the foveal groove is transverse (straight) whereas in your spider and ezendami the groove is procurved (u-shaped). It should be a lot easier for you to find a male for this species as it's the most commonly available of the genus in the hobby.


Ahh cool, thanks for explaining that  Just shows how easily a species can be mis sold really, but at least I should have more luck getting a male! Thanks again : victory:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> you wouldn't be impressed, she's only ickle :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shush you :gasp:

And I did rehouse him today, but there aren't any photos...I think I already annoyed him enough. Still pleased though!


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Ahh cool, thanks for explaining that  Just shows how easily a species can be mis sold really, but at least I should have more luck getting a male! Thanks again : victory:


No probs, and hope you find a male for her. You definately shouldn't be disappointed as the whole genus are awesome spiders! :-D


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> No probs, and hope you find a male for her. You definately shouldn't be disappointed as the whole genus are awesome spiders! :-D


They are most definitely awesome spiders! We need more Augacephalous babies in this hobby lol.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Update as i have more baboons now:

The whole gang: 
(Top row: M.balfouri)
(Middle row [left to right]: P.murinus, C.darlingi, P.chordatus)
(Bottom row [left to right]: P.murinus, C.darlingi, P.chordatus)










M.balfouri (the other 2 were in there burrows)[dash]:










C.darlingi:








darlingi sling #1(it's at the top right):








darlingi sling #1(Left








Darlingi sling #2 (slight reflection, but visible at the bottom):










P.chordatus (Extremely amazing things - fast just like murinus but elegant) - Only got a picture of one of them, very sorry:








Chordatus sling#1:








Chordatus sling #2:
[sorry not available]


P.murinus:








I introduce Usain bolt - Named because when i opened his/her tub last friday he/she ran out on my leg and bolted onto my head and done threat display, and then decided to run back into the tissue and so i just put the tissue and usain into the tub:








Matilda - named because everything in his/her tub has been magically moved around so many times i can't keep up. I think he/she will be a great employee for 60 minute makover or DIY S.O.S:










Enjoy! 

Please note: 

*All captions are above there pictures, so each picture is underneath the corresponding caption.

*I fully understand that these spiderlings require slightly differant temps/humidity as you can see. I am not being un-responsible here, but I'm trying to get the perfect temp/humidity for all of them, and they all seem to be doing fine.

*You are welcome to add as many baboon tarantula pictures as you like.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Craking looking baboons you got there


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Dan99 said:


> Craking looking baboons you got there


Cheers austin.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice collection you've got there, all my favourite baboon species


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Willenium said:


> Nice collection you've got there, all my favourite baboon species


Thanks. :no1:

Still not enough though, have a look in my wish-list. : victory:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

P. chordatus sling









Its shed twice since this pic, need to get a few more upto date pics. By far my fav T :no1:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*E. pachypus*

A/F


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

andyh75 said:


> image


:no1:

Very nice and brightly coloured!


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

empirecook said:


> Ok, so we have a B.smithi appreciation thread. But i thought it would be good to make a baboon thread as i have noticed that quite a few people like baboon tarantulas.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> ...










THATS MY Girl


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

KDS said:


> imageTHATS MY Girl


THATS ONE STUNNER!

I am guessing C.crawshayi?


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

HI Yeah she's a beast


----------



## Big Marky (May 3, 2010)

My C.crawshayi. Was handed in to my local rep shop as the owner didn't want it anymore. Has moulted now and legs are fixed. Really placid.













My M balfouri


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Big Marky said:


> My M balfouri
> 
> image


:grin1:

AHHH! Someone who can help! 

What substrate is that please?

:jump:

Great pic, i can't wait until my three turn out like that, How long do you reckon that will be? :blowup:


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Some awsome spiders on here, what a thread! Fanastic pics too.
Sheer class, i love the baboons:no1:


----------

